# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Conservatives Call Out Trump For Attacking GOP Rep. Thomas Massie: Your Tweet is BS

## jct74

> *Conservatives Call Out Trump For Attacking GOP Rep. Thomas Massie: Your Tweet is BS*
> 
> By Charlie Nash
> Mar 27th, 2020
> 
> Conservatives and libertarians called out President Donald Trump for attacking Rep. Thomas Massie (R-KY), Friday, after Trump called the congressman a third rate Grandstander who should be thrown out of the Republican Party.
> 
> Trump attacked Massie for opposing the coronavirus relief bill, which the congressman described as not a good deal.
> 
> ...

----------

